# Slim fitting cloth nappies



## Elphaba

I am currently considering switching to cloth nappies and am looking for some advice. Im still not completely sold on the idea and have yet to even raise it with DH to see what he thinks. :blush:

Silly as it sounds, I think one of the things making me hesitant is the bulkiness of cloth nappies compared to disposables. Can anyone recommend some which are slim and would fit under my babys current clothes? 

I dont want to put him in bigger clothes (which I know some people do) as they would be bigger all over and not just round the bum  I really dont want him in trousers with too-long legs or vests with too-long sleeves and too big necks which will slide off his shoulders! Also I would probably use disposables for away from home and would want the same clothes to fit with both.

My son is currently 10 weeks old and approx 11lb. I dont really have much to compare him by but would say he is slim-average rather than chubby. He is formula fed.

My nappy priorities:
-	Slim
-	Non-leaky
-	Will last 3-4 hours before needing a change (my son sleeps through the night but happy to use disposables at night so no need for them to go 12 hours)
-	Inexpensive (say £9 if I would need to buy a bigger size once he hits 18-20lb or £13ish for BTP)  would consider combining some more expensive ones with some cheaper or preloved though.

Less bothered about:
-	Whether its cotton/bamboo/microfibre (though I live in a hard water area which might make a difference)
-	Nappy style  happy to try AIOs, pockets or the ones with the wraps (dont want flat/prefolds though)
-	Funky patterns (quite like the plain block colours but would rather have the perfect nappy in plain white than a gorgeous nappy that leaked or was huge!).
-	
Any recommendations or advice?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Bumgenius Flips, and Bambootys ive found to be really slim, absorbant and not had a leak in them yet!


----------



## lynnikins

bottombumpers are slim fitting as are totsbots easyfits v2's and grovia's


----------



## Rachel_C

I'd definitely recommend Flips. They're the trimmest nappies I've ever used (and believe me, I've tried a lot :D). Whether they leak or not is very much down to the shape of your baby. Just as Huggies won't work for every baby, not every cloth nappy will work for every baby too. I don't know of many people who have had a bad experience with Flips though. I'd always recommend trying just one or two first before buying more.

Flips are available with two possible cloth inserts - one is microfibre and one is organic cotton. The microfibre is a slimmer fit but won't last quite as long as the cotton. My LO is a fairly normal wetter and has only just started out-weeing the microfibre ones at 14 months; now I just add a cheap bamboo booster under the insert and it lasts for 5 hours again so I think the microfibre ones (they're called Stay Dry inserts) are pretty good! You can also get disposable inserts if you want them. 

They can seem expensive, I think it's £14 for one outer and one insert but you can reuse the outers and buy spare inserts. I would say you could get two or three spare inserts for each outer, which would make the outer last for 3 or 4 nappies worth, if that makes sense. The spare stay dry inserts are £4 or the cotton ones are £5 so not bad at all. They're birth to potty too so that's good. They come in about 10 different plain colours and you can now get them with poppers or with velcro fastening. I prefer poppers cos older babies can't undo them as easily!


----------



## Hayley90

Flips, itti bitti D'lish and totsbots teenyfits... xxx


----------



## Jetters

Flips and Itti Bitti D'lish are the slimmest by far. Flips are MUCH more economical, buy a day pack and see how you get on before moving full time xx


----------



## Mary Jo

just wanted to say - if your LO is on the slimmer side, you mightn't find that cloth nappies are too bulky for their normal clothes. my son has always been tall and slim, and we actually have trouble when he wears disposables because his trousers fall down (they are the right length, size 12-18 months). his cloth nappies bulk them out just the right amount. obviously this isn't an issue with a young, non-mobile baby. the only things we did find came up too small were bodysuits when he was at the upper age range - so I got some vest extenders. but sizing up with those doesn't tend to be an issue, apart from with long-sleeved ones.

that said, I echo the Flip love; we boost with bamboo or hemp and that adds a lot of absorbancy with not much extra bulk.


----------



## henny

I like babmbootys, i find them slim fitting on Lo.


----------



## Lliena

bambootys and itti's are slim :D


----------



## celine

for us and my lo is quite slim - i would recommend itti bitti and bambooty :)


----------



## Eala

I'd say Bambooty too :) And Itti's, though the Bambooty's are slimmer :) At the moment you can get 3 for 2 on Bambootys at Cheeks and Cherries.


----------



## Elphaba

Thansk for the responses so far!

Sounds like Flip, Itti Bittis and Bambootys are all good choices then. Maybe I should get a couple of each and see how I get on.

Loks like the flips are one size but the others are separate sizes. I'm thinking with the Ittis and Bambootys I'd be best getting mediums (suitable from 13/14lb) and wait a month or so before using them as they'd then fit him for a good stretch of time rather than getting smalls (suitable only up to about 16lb) and him outgrowing them in two months or less.

The flips seem like a good cost-effective option too if you can effectively use the wrap three times before washing - so a pad plus a third of a wrap would only cost £7.60 per nappy! Plus they're one size so would only need to buy once.


----------



## Hanna

Flip & Mini Lala

But I didin't find I needed bigger clothes. Baby sizes are generous anyway.


----------



## Lliena

Elphaba said:


> Thansk for the responses so far!
> 
> Sounds like Flip, Itti Bittis and Bambootys are all good choices then. Maybe I should get a couple of each and see how I get on.
> 
> Loks like the flips are one size but the others are separate sizes. I'm thinking with the Ittis and Bambootys I'd be best getting mediums (suitable from 13/14lb) and wait a month or so before using them as they'd then fit him for a good stretch of time rather than getting smalls (suitable only up to about 16lb) and him outgrowing them in two months or less.
> 
> The flips seem like a good cost-effective option too if you can effectively use the wrap three times before washing - so a pad plus a third of a wrap would only cost £7.60 per nappy! Plus they're one size so would only need to buy once.

Yep that sounds like a plan my small ittis never really fitted till she was 10/11lb and she brely got any wear out of them and the legs were still a bit big. But now she weighs 14lb and fits in mediums fab,no leaks or anything :)


----------



## SpelmanMommy

Yes Flips are great! And Ittis you should def get a medium! I got small for my (then) 12lb princess and she only got to wear it one time =(


----------



## discoclare

I haven't tried Flips but I second what everyone else has said about Itti Bitti D'lish and Bambooty.


----------



## twiggy56

Flips! Iv tried alot....

Flips go under her clothes and you cant tell the difference between that and a sposie!


----------



## fluffpuffin

I can agree with the others about itti bitti's - they're lovely slim-fitting :)


----------



## T-Bex

Blueberry sidesnaps are quite slim, and really reliable. They've been discontinued, but if you can find some pre-loved, I'd reccommend them.


----------



## Hayley90

Harrison still fits small ittis... such skinny hips and legs, but a big belly!! 

I have foudn that the only clothes they dont fit under well are vests from certain shops - h&m fits harrison lovely as its long in the body and slim... if your LO is the same you may well notice how the different shops size up to fit LO :) x


----------



## LittlePants

Tirsokas are the slimmest nappy ever, as they have a coolmax lining and are side snaps. Used with an ellas house hemp or P'tits Dessous bambo inset, they are as slim as a disposable


----------



## kate.m.

Only get a couple of ittis at 1st, 2 c if they suit you: ittis are nice and slim, but theres no way they'd last us any more than 2 hours! Travis is quite a heavy wetter tho & i never tried the additional booster with them, so maybe that would make a difference? I was so disappointed that ittis didnt work for us, as they are such perfect & slim nappies in every other way!

Ive found this thread quite interesting, as i'd given up on finding slim nappies that work & settled on fitted & wraps (bomb-proof but massive!)... will have to try some of the ones that the other ladies have suggested!
x


----------



## lynnikins

i will repeat what i said earlier the bottom bumpers ( avalible through funky monkey pants in the uk ) are very very slim fitting and as absorbant as a pocket with MF and a cotton prefold stuffed in it, they are side snaps and i will be buying more when i have cash and they are very affordable £14.25 for the sized version plus another organic doubler/booster or £15 for the OS version


----------



## Rachel_C

One point is that you can make most nappies slim fitting if you're willing to change them more often. For example, bumGenius nappies are pocket nappies that are probably about average for a pocket in terms of how trim they are, but for an older baby that would normally mean using both of the inserts that they come with. For an average baby you'd probably need to change them every 3 or 4 hours. If you only used one insert though, or even replaced them with one slim bamboo one you could reduce the size but you may have to change more like every 2 hours. That said though, I have a load of different nappies, some a lot bulkier than others, but we never have trouble getting my LO into clothes that are the right age/size for her. Cloth nappies do look bulky but the main bit you might have difficulty with is getting trousers up over the nappy. Once the waistband is round the baby's waist everything should fit fine. And cloth nappies tend to be really squishy so you can squish the actual nappy to get the trousers up with no worries.


----------



## jenstar

Reading this, I am tempted by Bambootys. (I need one more days' worth for when I'm back at work.) The sizing of Bambootys seems very small; they say medium is up to 11.5kg and large is 10kg plus. My baby is 7 months now and slightly above average size, I think he is around the 10-11kg mark. He wears 9-12 month clothes from most shops.

I just think it's mad that I would order size large for a 7 month old baby. Do you think this is correct? Obviously I don't want mediums that are too small, but then neither do I want large ones that will be sitting around for months waiting to be worn.....

What size would you recommend?


----------



## Jetters

My bubba wears large ittis and bambootys and he's 4 months old! He weighs about 20lb though.


----------



## jenstar

Jetters said:


> My bubba wears large ittis and bambootys and he's 4 months old! He weighs about 20lb though.

Wow so the sizes are just a bit mad then?

I may well take a chance on large bambootys then. Still deciding!


----------



## Jetters

Sizes are crazy cos they are just averages. My bubs is 50% centile for height and 60% for weight so really, he's Mr Average.


----------



## jenstar

I think they should re-name their sizes

extra small
small
medium
large.

Same as all other nappies. That's my opinion! But that's the size issue sorted out, thanks.


----------



## Rachel_C

I'd say 20lbs-ish isn't unreasonable to be going up to large :)

If you can though, I'd always go by actual measurements rather than a weight. If you can get the waist, rise and thigh measurements of your baby and the nappy, that is more accurate.


----------



## Eala

My little one was 18lbs 4oz when I last got her weighed (about a month ago), and she is wearing medium Bambootys with poppers to spare :) She's teeny though :blush:

11.5kg is 25lbs (ish). A lot of it depends on the shape of your baby, also how you like your nappies to fit. Bambootys are low rise by design, I can see someone needing a large just to stop builders bum :rofl:


----------

